

Reddit lesson #3: fuck facebook, make real friends - fresno
http://reddit.blogspot.com/2007/10/what-reddit-taught-me-about-startups_22.html

======
karzeem
This is a great illustration of why exposing yourself to randomness is useful.
I'd bet that all successful startups have similar stories of chance meetings
that led to something great.

~~~
altay
Yup, here's another inspiring one:
[http://bnoopy.typepad.com/bnoopy/2004/09/always_take_a_c.htm...](http://bnoopy.typepad.com/bnoopy/2004/09/always_take_a_c.html)

Joe Kraus' story of how Excite got funded.

Take the cookie!

------
run4yourlives
The most important thing he says is at the bottom or the post:

"Just don't think about these relationships through the lens of "what can you
do for me?" -- not only will it doom you from the start, you'd never even
guess what might happen anyway."

~~~
byrneseyeview
See "HOWTO network without becoming a disingenuous weasel"
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=71240>).

------
imsteve
You're supposed to sleep with your facebook friends, not make business deals
with them. Understand the difference now?

~~~
nostrademons
What if you're a prostitute?

~~~
rms
Then you should probably just stick to Craigslist

------
staunch
I think this proves it doesn't matter where you are. The Reddit guys would
have done just as well if they were based in Missouri.

~~~
far33d
I thought it proved the opposite. What are the chances you'll meet the
girlfriend of a conde naste bizdev executive at a party in St. Louis?

~~~
staunch
Well I guess I at least proved (once again) sarcasm is not easily conveyed
with text :-)

~~~
far33d
hm. I should have known.

------
Agathos
I guess he uses Facebook differently from the way I do. I've met every one of
my Facebook friends in person. (Although it's been a while, as my old high
school classmates keep showing up.)

I thought "fake" friends was more of a Myspace or Livejournal thing.

~~~
kn0thing
I like dropping the f-bomb, so perhaps my title was overly hostile. I hoped
the takeaway would be that real-life interaction is still the best place for
serendipitous encounters.

~~~
rms
as a facebook only friend of alexis, I took no offense and thought it was a
great post

